

Show HN: StockXchange by Zense - arkokoley

We are students from IIIT-Bangalore. We have created a virtual stock trading game. This game provides a platform for users to trade real stocks at real time prices with virtual money in a risk free environment. It&#x27;s a good learning tool as well as a fun and addictive game. It contains stocks from both the Indian National Stock Exchange as well as from NASDAQ Stock Market.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spandan.iiitb.ac.in&#x2F;StockXchange&#x2F;
======
arkokoley
Clickable link:
[http://spandan.iiitb.ac.in/StockXchange/](http://spandan.iiitb.ac.in/StockXchange/)

